# Devilbiss gti choice of air cap (Not pro)



## Stratf01 (Jun 22, 2018)

Looking to buy a used devilbiss gti as it was recommended to me.

I will be mainly using it for waterbased metallics and 2k clear

I've been told hvlp type air caps are best for metallics but I'm guessing the variety of caps for the gti pro version will not be compatical with the older gti gun.

What type of air cap would you recommend for me?
110? Or?
Or would you recommend a totally different gun?
Very grateful for any advice 
Thanks


----------



## Danl94 (Mar 10, 2016)

If you're going to use the gun for basecoat and clear then a 1.3 T2 or TE20 for pro lite would be the best. HVLP is more suited for base coat only and also uses alot more air so if you have a low CFM compressor you will struggle.


----------



## Stratf01 (Jun 22, 2018)

Thanks very much for the advice


----------



## bighead (Jan 27, 2011)

Good choice of gun , I have the gti and gti pro as well (one for clear and one for base ), as posted 1.3 is good for base and clear 。


----------

